# Could DP be demonic?



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thoughts?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Thoughts?


Now that you mention it.. my head does spin around and round - I always thought I was just nimble









When I was little I feared that I might be possessed by the devil. I was petrified my own identity had been eclipsed by Him. That I - the devil - had replaced this girl, inhabiting her body.

Even without identity confusion I guess if someone confided their dissociative symptoms to another in the mid ages you might have won a free BBQ.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Thoughts?


In what sense? Demons are 2-dimensional beings which are lower lifeforms than us. In a sense I guess we can be surrounded by them. I just burn sage in my house and around myself to get rid of that energy. It is so cleansing to smudge.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Perhaps, maybe we should get to know and make friends with the devil


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually Kenny we are all shape-shifting reptilian aliens from Xenu.








ROFL.
Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dont even go there. Seriously when i tried to explain what i've been going through to my parents they said they thought i was possesed and it just upset me so much. I really think were just good people who have had either bad things happen to us or have done things which had serious consequences. It is a symptom of a lifestyle, i dont think we opened ourselves up to inhabitation from evil spirits or something.


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

hahaha when it first hit me thought I was possesed or something.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Once I woke up in the middle of the night with a deep fear and panic. I wasn't in control of my body, and I went outside, and started running around the block. It just happened by itself. Then I saw my dad wondering what I was doing, and I snapped back in control of my body. I was like 14 or something. Was that possession? Sure felt like it.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Demons are just parts of your own mind or energy which you have repressed or cast out from consciousness. When they say Jesus healed people by cleaning their Demons my take on it is that he had the ability to shine the light of consciousness onto people so they could see the Demon for what it really was ie a part of themselves and then integrate it back, thus curing them, nothing truely supernatural about it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

No.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Demons are just parts of your own mind or energy which you have repressed or cast out from consciousness. When they say Jesus healed people by cleaning their Demons my take on it is that he had the ability to shine the light of consciousness onto people so they could see the Demon for what it really was ie a part of themselves and then integrate it back, thus curing them, nothing truely supernatural about it.


That's basically my take too. I like reading your posts, I think you have it figured out. I use to think I had it all figured out, then realized that I had nothing figured out. I think that's all I needed to figure out. If that makes sense.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Dreamer* said:


> Actually Kenny we are all shape-shifting reptilian aliens from Xenu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, why didn't someone tell me??? I've always wanted to be a shape-shifting alien. Though I do not want to be from Xenu.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to think I was possessed by the devil.

Then I remembered that the devil wasn't real

And then I remembered that I was evil, just crazy

Lol


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That's basically my take too. I like reading your posts, I think you have it figured out. I use to think I had it all figured out, then realized that I had nothing figured out. I think that's all I needed to figure out. If that makes sense.


Yeah I think I understand what you mean, I often think I have things figured out but then I take a reality check and look at the state of my life and realise that im not really in a position to be telling anyone anything or helping anyone


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> Dont even go there. Seriously when i tried to explain what i've been going through to my parents they said they thought i was possesed and it just upset me so much. I really think were just good people who have had either bad things happen to us or have done things which had serious consequences. It is a symptom of a lifestyle, i dont think we opened ourselves up to inhabitation from evil spirits or something.


Yeah I agree...it's not a good thing to think about. Someone in my family thinks I'm psychic (they have a psychic friend or two) and they think I'm picking up on other people's thoughts and stuff and that's why I'm acting strange and stuff...its just weird to hear that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> Actually Kenny we are all shape-shifting reptilian aliens from Xenu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the quote you have do you think that National Alliance on Mental Illness and the World Health Organization are here to help us?











Wake the up to these organizations agendas. A great book to read would be Robert Whitaker's "Anatomy of An Epidemic". Read this article.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-whitaker/anatomy-of-an-epidemic-co_b_555572.html


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Adding to the subject of the above post here:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Inzom said:


> Adding to the subject of the above post here:


Yeah thats more or less what I believe. Thankfully my doctor agrees too as I went to him to get some drugs when I was first in this state and he refused and recommended I went to some pubs to get drunk instead


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

MassagePatriot said:


> With the quote you have do you think that National Alliance on Mental Illness and the World Health Organization are here to help us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Roxy thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Adding to the subject of the above post here:


Thankz XoXoXo


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks...but I have psychotic symptoms without a real diagnosis of psychosis, and it's like...it's not safe for me to be off meds. I don't even know what I have.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah so that's what the guy in my head looks like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

When I was hallucinating I saw that demon/devil. It looked just like that. Except somewhat more vivid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> thanks...but I have psychotic symptoms without a real diagnosis of psychosis, and it's like...it's not safe for me to be off meds. I don't even know what I have.


You've been conditioned to believe that. Psychosis has deep spiritual meaning. Check out this blog and youtube channel.

Bipolar or Waking Up Youtube Channel

Bipolar or Waking Up Blog


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah that looks like my Veronica when she is mad.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

dude lives in my closet, i trade used swords and shields for magic potions and he sends me on various quests


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

MassagePatriot said:


> You've been conditioned to believe that. Psychosis has deep spiritual meaning. Check out this blog and youtube channel.
> 
> Bipolar or Waking Up Youtube Channel
> 
> Bipolar or Waking Up Blog


thanks ill look through your stuff


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It all started with fear of the boogie man.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

"If you're frightened of dying, and you're holding on, you'll see devils tearing your life away. If you've made your peace, then the devils are really angels, freeing you from the Earth."

From the excellent film *Jacob's Ladder*:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099871/

Also featured in the track *Forsaken (Vocal Version)* by *VNV Nation*:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Some more VNV just because of awesomeness:

*VNV Nation - Left Behind*:






*VNV Nation - As It Fades*:






*VNV Nation - Foreword (This Is Your World)*:






*VNV Nation - Homeward*:






*VNV Nation - Carry You*:






*VNV Nation - Beloved*:






Peace and love.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome quote


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Some more VNV just because of awesomeness:
> 
> *VNV Nation - Left Behind*:
> 
> Peace and love.


I LOVE them they are so inspirational!


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> When I was hallucinating I saw that demon/devil. It looked just like that. Except somewhat more vivid.


fuck, same here. a month after i almost got killed by a dude with a knife he was swinging the knife towards my neck multiple times and i kept blocking his wrist from it. this happened 2 months after my grandfather passed away which i was depressed about. a month after my NDE with the knife, my head started feeling weird and i went to the mirror, and i froze so did time, and on the right side of my face was a skeleton of a demon with glowing red eyes laughing at me, but not laughing like how humans do it, like emotional laughing. then as soon as it dissapeared i saw i was still stand and time became visible again. I was in shock from that and went to go vomit right afterwards and was depressed for so many months from that. this was in 2008, i haven't seen any hallucinations since. if it was a hallucination.


----------

